# My Packing Room



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

Looking good!


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Looks like a real good start on your processing room. 

Our business could use MAXANT equipment like that. (Hint, hint)


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Buy mine and I'll buy some new from MAXANT. Make me an offer I can't refuse.


----------



## jbraun (Nov 13, 2013)

Looking good! How may years did it take you to get to this point?


----------



## WBVC (Apr 25, 2013)

What type of clips do you hold your filter bag up with?


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

Mine's similar but on a higher bench.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

jbraun said:


> Looking good! How may years did it take you to get to this point?


Oh my, you don't want to know. :lpf: A long time. Twenty years.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

WBVC said:


> What type of clips do you hold your filter bag up with?


In picture 2 u can see the buckets w/ the strainer cloths being held in place w/ clothes pins. One tank is for heating honey which is strained thru nylon cloth into clean buckets. Then those buckets are dumped into the second tank for filling jars.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Dan, how do you get honey into your tank?


----------



## cg3 (Jan 16, 2011)

Do you have to bend way over to fill jars?


----------



## Moots (Nov 26, 2012)

Very nice! 

Curious...I'm just starting my second year...At what point, either number of hives, or pounds of honey harvested, do you think "justifies" making the step up from 5 gallon buckets with a honey gate, up to a MAXANT Bottling tank?


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

View attachment 9044
Dumping strained honey into the bottling tank. I like to use the pail perches this way so honey doesn't get on them.
View attachment 9045
The front door of the Honey House.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

cg3 said:


> Do you have to bend way over to fill jars?


I usually sit on a chair and still have to bend over some. I was at Home Despot and saw a Husky Brand stool on wheel and snatched it up yesterday. Nicer than the chair I have been using and a little bit lower too.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Moots said:


> Very nice!
> 
> Curious...I'm just starting my second year...At what point, either number of hives, or pounds of honey harvested, do you think "justifies" making the step up from 5 gallon buckets with a honey gate, up to a MAXANT Bottling tank?


I don't know Moots, I guess it depends on how much honey you bottle and how much money you want to invest in bottling equipment. MAXANT makes smaller units than what I have. Maybe you should check out their catalog.

If you can swing the cost now it'll last you a life time. I don't know if one can wear out their No Drip Valve. I imagine that some day I will have to replace the heater/control, but I have been using the one for 20 years and I bought it used, so who knows how long they last. I replaced that one w/ a new control because it has a dial that makes it easy to set it to the temperature you want. Before I had to watch the thermometer and unplug it when it got up to temperature. Now I can set it for 100 degrees and come back later and there it is. I love it.

But to answer your question, I'd say that if you are bottling honey every other month you'd want a tank like mine. But if you only fill jars once a year it wouldn't be worth the expense.


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

sqkcrk said:


> Dan, how do you get honey into your tank?


Mark, if you look just past the table you'll see a two step 'kitchen ladder'. The counter you see is usually clear. I open my plastic buckets and place them on that counter. I step up onto the counter from the ladder and pour the buckets into the tank. 
I see your new setup and agree that it would be easier to pour the buckets into the tank but still looks like you'd have to bend over to bottle. I suppose it depends on what you prefer.
In the next couple of years I'll probably add another bottling tank. I think I'd like a little larger one....maybe the 40+ gallon Maxant. If so, it'll go on the other side of the bench.
Do you see the sugar bags to the left of the tank? It does double duty as a syrup mixing tank when I need to feed.....which is pretty soon.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Yes, I saw them and didn't comment. I have a mixer motor attachment for one tank which I could use that way too thought the guy I bought it from said it was for making creamed honey.


----------



## 22DPac (Jun 24, 2012)

Look at all that room! Looking good!


----------

